# Baron Davis' role



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Baron Davis will have a multi-faceted role with the Knicks this season: He will spend some time around the team in an advisory role; he will work with Madison Square Garden's "Garden of Dreams" Foundation; he's expected to provide content for MSG's in-game entertainment and he may do some scouting for the team, according to two sources with knowledge of Davis' agreement with the Knicks.
> 
> Davis, 33, suffered a serious right knee injury in last season's playoffs, and is expected to miss the entire 2012-13 season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/knicks/post/_/id/25050/baron-davis-role


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

It's too bad that this guy had so many knee injuries in his career, dating back to high school. Not really a knucklehead, but it just seemed like he didn't give a shit at times. Prior to this current generation of superstar PGs, Baron was the most explosive point guard I had ever seen. The guy could do everything on the court. I still remember when he ended Tim Hardaway's career in the 2001 playoffs, the half court buzzer beater in the 2003 playoffs(I think, could have been '02), and the upset of Dallas in 2007.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Its great to have Baron Davis & Darrel Walker on the coaching staff but were missing the young PG & SG for these coaches to train/tutor.


----------

